# The Best of Times



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

_*The Best of Times*_
It's December... The weather has cooled down, the holiday season is here, and the fish are hungry.

It is indeed, 'The Best of Times'. 

For the dedicated fisherman/woman there is no better way to celebrate than quality time on the water, and no better place than the fish-rich Florida Middle Grounds. 

Let's take a look in both pictures & video the amazing variety of fish that makes Florida the Fishing Capital of the World...

Will, first mate on the Florida for over ten years, is a dedicated husband and father:



Madison is already an experienced fisher-girl



Madison, your dad could use your help with the great line toss;



Will let's us know what to expect. He wants to make absolutely sure we get the most out of our trip:





After a great meal and a good rest it's time to:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Tammy is off today. Jim takes over with a fantastic breakfast:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Back at the dock:















Catch the trip video:










(Pictures & video from 12/13/20 & 12/15/20)

It's December... The weather has cooled down, the holiday season is here, and the fish are hungry. 
It is indeed, 'The Best of Times'.


----------

